# Vacation in San Diego



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 16, 2007)

My mom and I are goin to San Diego in July. Well be checking out the comic-con and also Balboa Park. Does anyone know any other cool places to visit while down there?


----------



## crhoades (Apr 16, 2007)

Check out WSC in Escondido.


----------



## matt01 (Apr 16, 2007)

The gaslamp quarter is pretty nice; even if you just walk through it. You could also swing by the Marine Corps recruit depot. If you are there on a Friday, you might have the opportunity to see a graduation


----------



## Me Died Blue (Apr 16, 2007)

crhoades said:


> Check out WSC in Escondido.





There are a LOT of good places to visit in San Diego. One unique thing I had never seen before were "outdoor malls" - just like a regular, inside mall with escalators and all, but no roof. Probably the most popular one is "Fashion Valley," if you're into that kind of thing. A lot of people also recommend the San Diego zoo, though I didn't go there on my recent visit.

Naturally, there are a lot of good places to dine as well. In addition to the various places in San Diego proper, there are a handful of superb restaurants in downtown Escondido.


----------



## KMK (Apr 16, 2007)

In San Diego there are these things called 'beaches'. I know that is a foreign word to a northwester like yourself, but it just so happens that they are what San Diego is most known for around the word. You should check one of them out while you are here. I recommend Solana State Beach, Tower 1.


----------



## elnwood (Apr 16, 2007)

Also SeaWorld and the Wild Animal Park.


----------



## KMK (Apr 16, 2007)

Maybe Don could help you out with some discount tickets to Sea World. Personally, I don't think Sea Word is worth it if you have to pay full-price. Is there a way to get discounts Don? (I would hate for him to have to make his mom pay full price.) I imagine if you but the tickets from Ralph's or something that you can get a deal.


----------



## tdowns (Apr 16, 2007)

*Head North.....*

If you have time, head North to get out of the city, up toward Carlsbad, and Cardiff by the Sea, for some slower paced, by the sea towns....and some great surf!


----------



## elnwood (Apr 16, 2007)

Good thought. CostCo sells tickets here discounted, but I don't know how much. I can get tickets through the Navy Moral Welfare and Recreation, but the prices aren't that discounted all that much. You can probably get a better discount by getting a group San Diego package, or getting tickets off of Craig's List. But send me a message if you're interested.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Apr 16, 2007)

Westminster West where Michael Horton and Robert Godfrey teach.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 16, 2007)

Good choices so far. Im totally excited about comic-con. Has anyone ever been to the dog parks there?


----------



## KMK (Apr 17, 2007)

There is at least one dog beach. There is a portion of San Elijo State Beach that allows dogs. I am not sure about others.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 17, 2007)

I heard about that one too sounds awsome. I think they have a website. 

Besides the beachs are their any national parks near by ??


----------



## jbergsing (Apr 17, 2007)

The aviation museum up there at Balboa Park is pretty cool. Also, if you're there on a Friday, take a drive over to Camp Pendleton. You very well may see a USMC recruit graduation. _During the day_ you can find some really neat stuff in the market area of Tijuana. (I don't remember what it is called.) I wouldn't recommend being south of the border at night, however.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 17, 2007)

jbergsing said:


> The aviation museum up there at Balboa Park is pretty cool. Also, if you're there on a Friday, take a drive over to Camp Pendleton. You very well may see a USMC recruit graduation.



Negative. The graduations occur at MCRD San Diego - about 40 miles south of Camp Pendleton and adjacent to the airport. You can see the depot on your right as you are landing.


----------



## jbergsing (Apr 17, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Negative. The graduations occur at MCRD San Diego - about 40 miles south of Camp Pendleton and adjacent to the airport. You can see the depot on your right as you are landing.


My apologies. I was under the impression that MCRD was attached to (part of) Pendleton. It's been a long time since I lived there (about 28 years or so) and the last time I visited the area I wasn't in that area. But I attended some recruit graduations and I can say it is something worth seeing!


----------



## ReadBavinck (Apr 17, 2007)

Definitely check out WSC, and the Wild Animal Park. 

Also, if you like classic cars every Friday night in Escondido there's an event called Crusin' Grand where you can see an amazing amount of restored classics, custom bikes, lowriders, hotrods, etc. it's pretty fun. Also, the art galleries are open so if you get tired of looking at cars just step into a gallery and look at art. Best of all. . .its free.

Check out Balboa's website they have free Museum days on Tuesdays so you can enjoy that too.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 17, 2007)

jbergsing said:


> My apologies. I was under the impression that MCRD was attached to (part of) Pendleton. It's been a long time since I lived there (about 28 years or so) and the last time I visited the area I wasn't in that area. But I attended some recruit graduations and I can say it is something worth seeing!



No apology necessary. I was just making sure he didn't head up the road 40 miles. It's right next ot the airport.

Personally, I don't like going to graduations because my arm just about falls off from all the saluting. New Boot Camp graduates are hyper-motivated and an Officer walking in their midst gets saluted to death.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah Im not big on graduations either. Ive been to military bases before. Plus my mom has been at boeing for a long time so weve seen enough planes to last a lifetime. 

Any cool spots geologically speaking?? Or geological oddities??


----------



## KMK (Apr 18, 2007)

Torrey Pines

The tide pools near Solana State Beach, tower 1

You could see what a 'real' ballpark looks like, Petco Park (instead of the dump that the Mariners play in)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 18, 2007)

Mount Signal is pretty neat. There are sand spikes found there and nowhere else in the world, to the best of my knowledge. Climbing the Mount is possible only from the Mexico side of the border.


----------



## ReadBavinck (Apr 18, 2007)

You could also see some of the actual Dead Sea Scrolls. They're showing from June 29-Dec. 2007.


----------



## jbergsing (Apr 18, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> No apology necessary. I was just making sure he didn't head up the road 40 miles. It's right next ot the airport.
> 
> Personally, I don't like going to graduations because my arm just about falls off from all the saluting. New Boot Camp graduates are hyper-motivated and an Officer walking in their midst gets saluted to death.


LOL! I understand. Not having been in the military myself, I didn't have to salute so it was much more enjoyable for me!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 18, 2007)

Pastor Klein I will forget those words came out of your keyboard!!!!! 

Though Petco park lets you bring your dog on a special night so that is pretty neat!!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 18, 2007)

Andrew,
Those spikes look like kidney stones!!! The mountain looks nice but might be too far for us.

Pastor Klein,
Solana looks pretty nice we might actually go take a gander!!


----------



## KMK (Apr 18, 2007)

Bladestunner316 said:


> Andrew,
> Those spikes look like kidney stones!!! The mountain looks nice but might be too far for us.
> 
> Pastor Klein,
> Solana looks pretty nice we might actually go take a gander!!



The tide pools are only accessible during the low tide. (During the day) It is very cool if you get there just as tide is coming or going. That's when there are some cool creatures swimming around.

BTW, I heard the Sonics are headed to OKC! Does anyone up there care?


----------



## Augusta (Apr 19, 2007)

KMK said:


> The tide pools are only accessible during the low tide. (During the day) It is very cool if you get there just as tide is coming or going. That's when there are some cool creatures swimming around.
> 
> BTW, I heard the Sonics are headed to OKC! Does anyone up there care?



No!!  Buh bye now!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 19, 2007)

Sonics frankly stink and I could care less just as long as its not the mariners or the seahawks!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 22, 2007)

The Institute for Creation Research is nearby in Santee, CA.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 22, 2007)

That might be interesting Andrew. 

Right now the things were defintely going to see/do is the comic-con,san diego zoo+balboa park, and go see other parks around the area.


----------



## elnwood (Apr 23, 2007)

If you are interested in guitars, there's the Taylor Factory in El Cajon, CA.


----------

